# Jordiwes, Gentle Giants, Crystalball, Sayuri, Luna21 and Luvmyzoocrew Pregnancy Watch



## Pipp (Feb 26, 2008)

Ooops, missed GentleGiants, I think she's going in for an induced labour today? 

And JordiWes is just weeks away!! 

Let's hear from you girls!






(Any other buns in the oven out there?)



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 26, 2008)

Crystalballl is duein several weeks too if I remember correctly..... 

We need some pregnant belly update pics!!

Nad


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 26, 2008)

my husband and I are trying so hopefully soon I will be able to join this thread,lol


----------



## pamnock (Feb 26, 2008)

Count me OUT on this one LOL

Pam


----------



## Leaf (Feb 26, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Count me OUT on this one LOL
> 
> Pam



:stikpoke





















:devil


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

I have buns, but none in the oven.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

LMAO

We want pictures from everyone! And updates! And and and... Everything else except dirty diapers :biggrin2:

Errr Luv, we'll wait til you get a baby bump for your picsok? Keeping my fingers crossed for you and hubby, Luv.

Pam, you sure? 

Leaf?


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

Lol @ Flashy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, you're both hilarious (ms.binky and flashy) I have buns in the oven  but the kind you get to eat when they come out.

Congrats to everyone who is about to be plauged by munchkins...I mean about to enter the joys of parenthood :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 26, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> LMAO
> 
> We want pictures from everyone! And updates! And and and... Everything else except dirty diapers :biggrin2:
> 
> ...


Thanks MsBinky. We have been trying for over a year and are now on fertility meds and are on round two so hopefully not much longer.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *MsBinky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LMAO
> ...


is 'good luck' the appropriate thing to say here or is that bad form like with theater... break an overy? onder:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 26, 2008)

Hope you have George Clooney, Jon Bon Jovi-looking hospital assistants?!! Best wishes you gals.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 26, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *MsBinky wrote: *
> ...


Ha HA Well i dont wnat my ovary broken so lets think of something else,lol


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck to all the pregnant women and their partners .


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

Katie, I always wondered myself about the "good luck" thing... It does sound a little odd no? Lol. There are times when I just type, erase, type again and just stare at it wondering if it's the right thing to say


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote*


> Thanks MsBinky. We have been trying for over a year and are now on fertility meds and are on round two so hopefully not much longer.


Watch out....that's how I got my twins 23 years ago!

:biggrin2:

I'm so happy for all those who are expecting soon...

Peg


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 26, 2008)

Aw, thanks guys, feelin good! I'llpost an up to date pic soon.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 26, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Count me OUT on this one LOL
> 
> Pam


Great big ol' "YEAH, ME, TOO" from here on this one...

But I can't wait to hear how everyone's doing in their pregnancy adventures!!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 26, 2008)

*I am with Pam.. just the thought of someday cute babies will be teenagers..makes me ill.

We just gave my 15 year old his dads old 2001 Dodge Ram quad.. and several times a night we get woken up to the sound of my son going outside to check on his truck..my gawd, how did that truck ever make it sitting in our driveway for the last 7 years without his special brand of protection is beyond me!

He doesnt even have a permit yet...

I always say I hate children...but the fact is.. as long as they can be sent home and NOT live in my house.. children are golden.

My poor poor grandson Tristan..lol



pamnock wrote: *


> Count me OUT on this one LOL
> 
> Pam


----------



## pamnock (Feb 26, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Pam, you sure?



I'm pretty certain. By the time my youngest is 18, we'll have been raising children for nearly 40 years. I've put my time in and I'm a grandma now . . .

I can't wait for my life to be my own 

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2008)

*ME TOO! This baby factory is CLOSED!!!! *

*Can't wait to hear from the girls having little ones tho! I love babies - that I can hand back to their mommies when they cry or poop. :biggrin2:*

*pamnock wrote: *


> Count me OUT on this one LOL
> 
> Pam


----------



## trailsend (Feb 26, 2008)

> *
> pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! But I am so excited for everyone having babies - such an exciting time, as long as it's not me lol.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *ME TOO! This baby factory is CLOSED!!!! *
> 
> *Can't wait to hear from the girls having little ones tho! I love babies - that I can hand back to their mommies when they cry or poop. :biggrin2:*
> 
> ...



that's what mom says, LOL. we need pics/updates!!! hope every body's doing well.

Anna


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 28, 2008)

Pam, 40 years?! :shock:Lol. You, one braaaave momma!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 29, 2008)

Proof why I can definitely live without MORE children...

As I mentioned earlier, we gave my 15 year old his dads old 2001 Dodge Ram Quad. he goes out several times a night to check on the truck. Our neighbor has a heinous evil cat that likes to sit on things that don't belong to it, resulting in scratches on the paint job.

Last night it was sitting on the hood of my sons truck.. so he went in and grabbed the pellet gun, and shot repeatedly at the cat....while the cat was still sitting on the hood of the truck..

Anybody else get the stupidity of that action?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 29, 2008)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Aw, thanks guys, feelin good! I'llpost an up to date pic soon.


:waiting:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Missed the cat (good) hit the truck (oops!)


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhh! Any news yet? :shock: Best wishes for a quick, easy delivery! 

(This is a LOT more fun than doing it again myself! The only "buns" I'm going to have in an "oven" will be the 4 legged, long eared versions!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

:shock2:

:nonono:

No bunnies in the oven!!!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, my bun is officially out of the oven, LOL. We went in for ther induction on Tuesday morning, andTimothy arrived Wednesday at 4:48 pm. So a loooong couple of days! But he is here and healthy now, we are home from the hospital and doing good. He wieghed 7lbs 15 oz and is 20 inches long.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 2, 2008)

awww he's so cute :biggrin2:Congrats!


----------



## Spring (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww! So sweet! What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww congratulations....Timothy is such a handsome little baby boy 

:bouquet:

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

What a pretty baby!! His skin is so gorgeous! (a lot of babies have like blotches and stuff)....... 

Congratulations! I'm just so happy for you!


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh how beautiful you both are! Congrats! I hope you are able to get lots of rest now and spend some time with your sweet boy!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats! You both look wonderful, how precious. And you look so happy although I know you must be exhausted! I hope you get lots of rest too. All the best to mom & baby.


----------



## Greta (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww, how beautiful you both are. Congrats! :bouquet:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 2, 2008)

how adorable!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!! He is beautiful, absolutely beautiful


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 3, 2008)

That is a pretty baby..

Mine were all splotchy..

he is so cute, if I still had a uterus, it would be hurting..LOL

Congrats to you all!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 3, 2008)

He's absolutely beautiful!

Give him lots of kisses for me, and make sure to enjoy his new born smell while it lasts.

I wish I could pick him up and give him some cuddles.

--Dawn


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 3, 2008)

Cute! Congrats! In that last picture, he looks like Channing Tatum! (couldn't help but to say it, lol. I'm on a Channing rampage after watching She's the Man, Step Up, -and- Step up 2. lol....anyway...)


Emily


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

Awww, what beautiful pictures! Congratulations!! Hope you're both doing well! 

:big kiss:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine were pretty. Lexi was red - the native American really showed up in her,but he looks like a porcelain doll! 

*
[/quote]
*


----------



## pamnock (Mar 3, 2008)

Timothy is absolutely perfect - congrats on your precious gift :hug:

Pam


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 3, 2008)

awww! he's beautiful! it makes me want to.................hmmm, who do i know with a baby(i'm famous for nabbing babies as soon as they walk in the door at church)..................i'm gonna have to think about this, but i know i know some one! our next door neighbour's daughter is about to have her second, and their over there alot, which means i'll get to see her!!

ink iris:glad everything went well, best wishes for everybodyink iris:


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! Congrats!:balloons:


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 3, 2008)

Here go my triple posts again, this time not so bad just extra congrats!! You deserve them.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 3, 2008)

Aw, how wonderful. Congrats to you, Gentle Giants!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow...Timothy is GORGEOUS!! What a perfect, handsome little man you have!! 

You look so happy, too...how wonderful...

Keep us updated on how you're doing, ok? Can't wait to see more pics of that handsome little boy!!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 3, 2008)

A w w w w w ... Timothy = :adorable:

And atrue sign of the rabbitobsessed! You named him after bunnyhay!! :clapping:

Timothy, you're got a great future ahead of you. (Just whatever you do, don't turn out to be allergic!)

Congrats on a beautiful boy, GG! (Now you can put your feet up and have a drink).:toastingbuns



sas :hug1


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 4, 2008)

:birthday little bambino tim'.:yeahthat: 

How is "dad" doing? 

Isn't it wonderful that the big bump doesn't hiccup anymore or kick at night?! You can see your feet again?!?

{{ Precious tykes }} Congratulations on your new bambino. Thanks for posting the photographs. Care hugs, tf.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww, HUGE congrats on the adorable baby! I'm glad he arrived safely. Hooray for another bunny lover! And Pipp, the timothy hay made me laugh like a hyena.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 4, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> A w w w w w ... Timothy = :adorable:
> 
> And atrue sign of the rabbitobsessed! You named him after bunnyhay!! :clapping:




Hmmm..... You know, you're right.... Scary, isn't it? :wink He'll be my little :bunnyangel:! LOL

Thanks all, the twins are quite proud of their new brother too, Lisa thinks we are not feeding and swaddling him nearly enough! Everywhere we go, she runs in the door and yells, "Come see my new baby!" It took her a while to realize that there was only one baby, she thought we were having a brother and a sister, because after all, that's the way she and her brother came. I, on the other hand, was incredibly relieved we were only having one! LOL


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2008)

Hehe...YEAH, it must be quite a relief and feel easier only having one to take care of this time around!

How old are the twins?


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 4, 2008)

Four and half, and my daughter is going on 16......anic: LOL


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2008)

Hehe...yeah, that's a perfect emoticon for that...

Are things going pretty well so far? I know having a new one can be crazy...

And wow, your Timothy really is beautiful...he's quite the handsome boy! He's got REALLY kissable little cheeks!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks! It's going pretty well, he's a great sleeper, only up once or twice a night.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh...that's WONDERFUL!!

Emily was a good sleeper, too. Pretty much slept through the night right off the bat, which was helpful! 

You give those kiddoos hugs from me, ok?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Thanks! It's going pretty well, he's a great sleeper, only up once or twice a night.


Congratulations Gentle Giants on the new baby!

Sounds like you got him trained already.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 5, 2008)

Awwwww!!! He's ADORABLE!!! I saw Timothy and automatically thought hay too though, hahaha. 

Babies scare me though. Too much responsibility. I'm glad there are good moms like you to help the human race continue,


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG I didn't even think Timothy as in hay..... ya'll are obscessed!!!!


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations everyone - and that is one VERY cute baby


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh I can add this now - I'm due October 1st, which currently feels like it is a lifetime away


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

That's awesome! Is this your first?


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations Sayuri!

And Jordiwes, were are our pictures?? You promised us pictures!!! I want to see how big that baby belly is, then we can all guess how big the babies going to be...

--Dawn


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 5, 2008)

Omg I totally missed this thread. Congratulations, GentleGiants. He's Gorgeous!!
I can't wait to bring our little girl home. Still a few weeks to go yet though!

Oh and Congrats Sayuri! 9 Months seemed far away for me too, but it sure does go by quick. Enjoy it!!

Crystal


----------



## Pipp (Mar 5, 2008)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> And Jordiwes, were are our pictures?? You promised us pictures!!! I want to see how big that baby belly is, then we can all guess how big the babies going to be...


:yeahthat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sayuri wrote: *


> Oh I can add this now - I'm due October 1st, which currently feels like it is a lifetime away


Oh, it'll go quick! All except for the last couple of weeks, when you feel like a dang cow waddling around..... Not that I'm glad to be un-pregnant anymore or anything! LOL


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, here's me about a week ago. Sorry about the half pj/ half dressed look.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 10, 2008)

You look great!! Pretty as all get out! 

And you don't look at all clumsy or awkward, just a little matter of swallowing a basketball, no harm, no foul.  

How are you feeling? ink iris:



sas :nod


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

You look wonderful!!! I never looked that good when I was preggers!


----------



## okiron (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations everyone 

Timothy is gorgeous GentleGiants


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 10, 2008)

You look great Jordiwes. You got the same thing going as me, just a belly. I'll have to post a picture here later. 

Crystal


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow Jordiiwes you are all baby nothing more, you look great, and i cant believe you only have a few more weeks you look great.

Sayuri congrats to you too. Oct does seem lightyears away but it will fly. And like Gentle giants said the last two months are the hardest. 

The last two months feel like the are each 6 months long,lol. When I was pregnant with my last child the doc keep saying see you in two weeks and we will see how you are , but two weeks seemed like a lifetime. But of course it is all worth it.


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 10, 2008)

CONGRATS to EVERYONE!

Wow, this is so exciting. Keep your fingers crossed that Imay be joining the expecting club...I'm 10 days late! :goodluck

However all the HPTs I've taken have been negative...wondering if from having endo and now Polycystic Ovary Syndrome if that can screw up a HPT. Hmm....

If I get to 14 days late, I'm gonna call my doc for a blood test.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 10, 2008)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Okay, here's me about a week ago. Sorry about the half pj/ half dressed look.


Oh, man, now I'm jealous, LOL. When I am pregnant, ALL of me grows! I think my butt got as big as my belly! You look great, except for your belly you are still skinny. Congrats! :biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww, what a cute little baby belly!! 

I don't think she's going to be that big. I remember my dance teacher was much bigger a month before her due date, but she had really big 10 pound babies... 

How are you feeling? Is she moving around lots? I bet you can't wait to hold her in your arms.

--Dawn


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> CONGRATS to EVERYONE!
> 
> Wow, this is so exciting. Keep your fingers crossed that Imay be joining the expecting club...I'm 10 days late! :goodluck
> 
> ...


have you taken Clomid or anything else? I am on my second cycle of Clomid and will test in four days and hopefully it will be +


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 10, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *jordiwes wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's me about a week ago. Sorry about the half pj/ half dressed look.
> ...




Oh I SO know Im going to be in the same boat as I dont know one bit of me that doesnt feel puffy already. If my boobs get any bigger they are going to need their own postcode! 

Jordiwes you're looking great and being pregnant is the perfect excuse to spend quality time in your pjs


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 10, 2008)

*Sayuri wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *jordiwes wrote: *
> ...


I so know what you mean! I am nursing Timothy, and I was going to go get a couple new bras a few days ago. Wal-Mart didn't have any big enough! And that's not bragging, I have a backache all the time now. :?


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> have you taken Clomid or anything else? I am on my second cycle of Clomid and will test in four days and hopefully it will be +


Nope not on Clomid. My doc wants to see if I can get pregnant on my own first before we try any fertility drugs. Then we'll see. But with everything I have I'm just hoping I can have one in general.

However, for theUTI I had I was on Macrobid, which I had a very bad allergic reaction to, so they put me on Cipro for 5 days (in the very beginning of Feb.). They didn't put me on antibiotics for the Upper Res. Infection. Wondering if that antibiotic screwed up my cycletoo.

So, I don't know what's going on. But usually I feel very bloated and ready for AF, but I don't feel that way at all.

Sorry all, not trying to hijack the thread. I'm just excited by the pregnancy concept! 

*BTW, Jordiwes, you look FANTASTIC!* I know when I get pregnant, I'm going to look like the blueberry girl from Willy Wonka! 





I envy your figure!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Oh I SO know Im going to be in the same boat as I dont know one bit of me that doesnt feel puffy already. If my boobs get any bigger they are going to need their own postcode!
> 
> 
> I so know what you mean! I am nursing Timothy, and I was going to go get a couple new bras a few days ago. Wal-Mart didn't have any big enough! And that's not bragging, I have a backache all the time now. :?


Ha ha I clearly remeber when "my milk came in" uuggghhh, I felt like Pamela Anderson gone wrong :shock:. I have to say that with each of the kids it got worse. The only nice thing about "them" was that they were where they were suppose to be onmy body, as oppose to where they normally are :laugh:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, Jordiwes, you look fantastic!!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww, you guys are so sweet. I'm one of those people with a super easy pregnancy, who gains the perfect amount of weight.

Due date is in 5 days! I can't believe it.

((hugs)) to you all.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW!! 5 days! Woohoo! How exciting!!

Are you excited? Or nervous? Do you have everything all prepared?

I remember when it was 5 days before my duedate (which was Valentine's Day)...oh man, the excitement!!

Can't wait to see your cutie-pie!


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

These are a bit pricey but totally cute 

http://www.sugarplumtree.co.uk/Happy-bunny-Booties-p-16505.html

http://www.sugarplumtree.co.uk/Happy-Bunny-Knitted-Hat-p-16512.html

seriously thinking about the booties lol


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's me, about a week and a half ago at 32 weeks. I'll be 34 weeks the end of this week. 






Crystal


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

You guys are so pretty! When I was pregnant I looked like a hippo.

:expressionless

My youngest child is 12 and I still look like a hippo. Wonder when I'll lose this pregnancy fat......... onder:



:big wink:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone! 

Steph and Crystal - you both look beautiful! 

Can't wait to see the little bambinos!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2008)

Crystal you too look great. 



I am jealous all you people with baby bellies, I had baby butt, baby belly, baby thighs, baby 2nd chin................. onder:.................. hey i still have it????


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks so much 
I dont know how, but I've only gained about 13 lbs so far. Although, I always thought u were suppose to have this HUGE appetite when u were pregnant. I don't. I get full very easily. So maybe that helps. And also, my cravings are Fruit. I can't get enough fruit. 



Crystal


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you know anyone that can knit, get them to make this little bunny hat:
http://www.babycenter.com/0_bunny-beanie-pattern_1445260.bc

It's super cute. I can't figure out how to do the picot cast on, but once I do I'm making one for Jordiwes' little girl. I'll post pictures of it once I'm done, and I might be able to make some for others and mail them.

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, you do look really beautiful, Crystal! 

Yeah, I filled a doorway...so not quite as graceful looking as you ladies...hehe!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2008)

Crystal you look great, too! 

And that bunny hat is sooooo cute!

You guys have definately put me off having kids lol. I don't look that great to start with, I dread to think what I'll look like when/if I'm pregnant! 

:scared:


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 11, 2008)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> If you know anyone that can knit, get them to make this little bunny hat:
> http://www.babycenter.com/0_bunny-beanie-pattern_1445260.bc
> 
> It's super cute. I can't figure out how to do the picot cast on, but once I do I'm making one for Jordiwes' little girl. I'll post pictures of it once I'm done, and I might be able to make some for others and mail them.
> ...



i looked at the pattern and i think that you could get away with just doing a regular cast on. you just won't have the edging; but you might end up screaming with frustration if you're not sure how to do it(and let's face it, 56 is quite a bit!). 

i've been knitting for almost four years(i learned how to knit mon. and on wen. i got diabetes:shock:!), and i've come to the conclusion that some things must be skipped for my sanity!

every body looks so pretty! hope y'all and your little blessings are doing well!

Anna


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmmm... Haven't seen JordiWes on today... anybody else? She hasn't answered an email... onder:



sas rivateeyes


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2008)

Oooh, perhaps the little Jordiweslet is making her way into the world! My thoughts are with them for a safe, not too painful delivery!

And that bunny hat with the ears is ADORABLE!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hmmm... Haven't seen JordiWes on today... anybody else? She hasn't answered an email... onder:




jordiwes* wrote: *


> I'll be on this site less as I won't be in front of the computer all day!



She did mention this earlier, in a different thread.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 12, 2008)

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> And also, my cravings are Fruit. I can't get enough fruit.



Ditto!!!!! Oh the fruit salads and smoothies I have been making. Yummmmm........

I'm still around btw. Power went out at my house yesterday. False alarm .

And Dawn, you're so sweet for wanting to knit something for the baby! You must come visit the island this summer!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got one and a half hats made already, in a nice pinky/purple colour. I need to pick up some different yarn for the bunny hat though.

I'll post pictures of the hats when I get them all done. I've been working on them during lectures because if I don't have something to do I fall asleep listening to the boring profs. 

I can't wait till everyone has their babies! I hope everyone has a quick labour and a healthy delivery.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2008)

Crystal, you look great, too!

Luvmyzoocrew* wrote: *


> I am jealous all you people with baby bellies, I had baby butt, baby belly, baby thighs, baby 2nd chin................. onder:.................. hey i still have it????


*:laugh:*

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> jordiwes* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'll be on this site less as I won't be in front of the computer all day!
> ...




Yeah, PB, but I betting thatsitting on the couch all day watching TV and munching on cheetos will get old real fast.  



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2008)

All this baby talk made me dream I was pregnant! I was in labor and waiting for the baby to come. I was hoping for a girl but woke up before I met the baby  I don't actually want to be pregnant (some day yes, but not for a while yet), but wow, do I have a lot of pregnancy dreams and I'm always so excited in the dream and a little sad when I wake up.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2008)

No way Shiloh! I had the exact dream last night lol! 

:highfive:

I was pregnant- and about 3 days away from giving birth! Only thing was that Steve wasn't in the picture, andthe father was a friend of mine... :shock:I felt a bit sad when I woke up too- I don't want kids yet, but I definately do someday!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2008)

:woohooAdding Luna21 to the list!! She's expecting a baby human in April. 

Waiting to hear from you, girl, it's been awhile, so nice to see you back online!



sas :wave2


----------



## momofmany (Mar 12, 2008)

All of you ladies look BEAUTIFUL! You really, really do! I looked so fat and frumpy during all of my pregnancies except maybe for the very first one. 

Gentle Giants, your son Timothy is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## okiron (Mar 13, 2008)

hopefully im never on this list. love kids but i like the ones you could send back home at the end of the day lmao


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 14, 2008)

How is everyone doing today? 

Jordiwes, how many days till your due date now?

--Dawn


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2008)

HEARTBURN HEARTBURN HEARTBURN. Is it something that prepares you for when the baby comes home? Cause I haven't slept in days!!! 

Must get new meds for it on Wednesday I'm dieing! Other then that I feel great though. Realized washing the floor on your hands and knees at 34 weeks pregnant isn't all that easy, but I managed LOL

Crystal


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh wow! I'll be that was akward...

My boyfriend gets really bad heart burn all the time too. That really stinks. I hope your new medicine works to help get rid of it.

Does everyone have their nursury all decorated and planned out? I would love to see pictures of the new baby rooms.

--Dawn


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

My Doctor perscribed me the BIGGEST bottle of Gaviscon at my first appointment with him when I found out that I was pregnant - I took it once but it was so disgusting I havent bothered since! Luckily it hasnt been too bad for me - YET

Ive had a good day. My morning sickness is a lot better and Im getting my energy back - about to hit that 12 week mark THANK GOD - I went to town for the first time in weeks and then I also went for a quick swim. I was knackered by the time I got home and barely made it up the stairs but Im so glad I did it and I may try again tomorrow. 

I had my 1st scan appointment through - 25th March so hopefully I will have some baby pictures to show you all then
*
Crystalballl wrote: *


> HEARTBURN HEARTBURN HEARTBURN. Is it something that prepares you for when the baby comes home? Cause I haven't slept in days!!!
> 
> Must get new meds for it on Wednesday I'm dieing! Other then that I feel great though. Realized washing the floor on your hands and knees at 34 weeks pregnant isn't all that easy, but I managed LOL
> 
> Crystal


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh I have Gaviscon, Malox, Tums. NONE of them do a darn thing! So there are prescriptions u can get, I'm gonna get one when I go in next week.

Yayy for the 1st ultrasound, those are so exciting. I loved going for ultrasounds. So amazing to watch the baby grow. I highly recommend the 3D ultrasound if there is somewhere around u that does it, it's amazing!! That's the only ultrasound that we could tell we were having a baby Girl. The clinical ones they could never see.



Crystal


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh BOY do I remember that pregnancy heartburn....it's HORRIBLE!! I wasn't leaving the house without my Maalox, which only helped for about fifteen minutes. :grumpy:

I think the main problem is the fact that the baby's space pushes all the organs up so high, and they are so squished together, that your normal amount of stomach acid doesn't have enough room, and starts to go the only other place it can...up! 

Emily was about 10lbs when she was born (9lbs 14oz), and I had that dang heartburn for the whole last trimester. It was AWFUL!!

I also started to pass out if I stood for more than a couple minutes. Made going to visit my dad (and having to go with my sisters for their inevitable need to peruse the casinos) really tough. My sisters aren't the nicest, so they rolled their eyes, and thought I was being dramatic...but I really was passing out. 

When Em was finally (gosh, 9mos is a LONG TIME) born, and they saw her weight, they realized...not only was I TRULY passing out...but the heartburn, the passing out, everything made sense all of a sudden! LOL...my family stinks...except for my dad. He was right there every time I had to sit down.  In fact, he was the first person Emily smiled at...the very day she was born. What a huge priviledge...and I wouldn't have had it any other way! 

Hugs!!

Rosie*

P.S. All it's physical issues aside, pregnancy is SO EXCITING!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2008)

Well in the midst of my week from hell , i found out that i get to offically join this group. I just found out i am pregnant, and i will be due in nov, the 21st if i figured it out right. Havent had too much time to think about it with getting an ulcer worring about mr Sooty but i have had my levels checked and it looks good. So now the wait begins,lol, i really stink at this part,lol.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Lovemyzoocrew! 

The 9 months actually goes by pretty quickly. Well ithas for me. 

Crystal


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2008)

*OMG YAY! I am so happy for you! *

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Well in the midst of my week from hell , i found out that i get to offically join this group. I just found out i am pregnant, and i will be due in nov, the 21st if i figured it out right. Havent had too much time to think about it with getting an ulcer worring about mr Sooty but i have had my levels checked and it looks good. So now the wait begins,lol, i really stink at this part,lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Luvmyzoocrew!!!

:stork:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2008)

:woohooLuvmyzoocrew! :thumbuparty::bestwishes:

(These rabbits must be inspiring. May have to split this thread into before and afters, running out of room in the title!!!) 

Meanwhile... paging JordiWes... paging JordiWes... :waiting: We need CONSTANT updates at this stage! 

sas :wiggle


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2008)

Luvmyzoocrew!!!! that's terrific! Congrats!

Where's our Jordiweis????


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your congrats, i told my kids the other day i hope to have a baby Lop eared ,lol.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 16, 2008)

Just reading this now...

CONGRATULATIONS Luvmyzoocrew!!!

How exciting!! So many babies!!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2008)

Hearing that JordiWes has delivered her little package? inkelepht: Details anyone?? inkbouce:



sas opcorn2


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hearing that JordiWes has delivered her little package? inkelepht: Details anyone?? inkbouce:
> 
> 
> 
> sas opcorn2


This got me confused, I was wondering what package she deliverd..But I get it now


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 16, 2008)

Oooh I'm not too sure. Anxious to find out though!! 

Crystal


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 16, 2008)

Were all on edge waiting for a respons...And when she gets back we all pounce on her kay?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see her online! I want to see that precious baby too!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG 7 babies. Geeze how many more.

Gentle Giants, Lil Timmy is so cute. Pink too, aww I miss holding babies. I can not wait to see pics of Jordi's bub. As well as the rest of the crew. Geeze got to have a gathering for RO babies each year.

My niece will be 13 on Sat:thud:anic:ullhair::nerves1But she is going on 21 tho. Yikes is what I have to say. 

My nephew her brother will be 10 this weds. :faint:but he is such a sweetie tho.

I am very worried about them when their birthday comes cause this will be the first birthdays without their mom.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 18, 2008)

HELLO! I'm typing this one handed, guess why?

41 hours of labour and baby Darya is born!!

It's late and she's up. It's our first day back from the hospital. We have TONS of pics (she's adorable, of course). Just waiting for the hubby to download them.

Bunnies are freaking, and fighting a little (sigh). I'll leave them be for now and see if they settle.

Darya isfussing, GTG. Hi to all!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 18, 2008)

[align=center]*jordiwes wrote: *[/align]


> 41 hours of labour and baby Darya is born!!




:shock: OUCh!!

But hey,















It was worth it!! (At least until she hits her teens). 





Darya!!



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow 41 hours. Geeze that is crazy and she is fussing already. Ooh she might be a subborn baby. 

Congrats and beautiful name. Pics is a must


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 18, 2008)

HOORAY!! Happy birthday, little Darya! I can't wait to see pictures of her! You will post pictures of her as she grows, won't you? How was the labor?

I hope you have a relatively peaceful first night home!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2008)

OH WOW!! That's a long labor!! 

Bet you're glad to be home with her now, and resting...sorta. 

Can't wait to see her no-doubt BEAUTIFUL face!


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 18, 2008)

[align=center]Congratulations!!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Can't wait to see pictures![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]Crystal[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats cant wait to see pics too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so excited! I can't wait for pictures!

How are you doing Jordiwes? Are you recovering okay?

--Dawn


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS! 

:jumpforjoy:

I love the name Darya too! 

Hope you are both doing well, looking forward to seeing some pics!!

Jen xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2008)

YAY! Gratz!



Side not my best friend of 12 years girlfriend had their baby! So I am an aunty! This guy is like a brother. I cried when I heard. My cousin had her baby last week he was 2 months early but he is doing awesome and is coming right along.:biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 20, 2008)

How is everyone doing?

I need updates!! And more pictures!!

--Dawn


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 20, 2008)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I need updates!! And more pictures!!
> 
> --Dawn


Uh yeahh!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2008)

:bump


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 21, 2008)

I have morning sickness, am crabby and have gas :wave: :laugh:



Just kidding. I am feeling pretty good, some days i get bouts, or half days of "morning" sickness, but it isnt too bad. My first appointment is April 10th, and then i will have an ultrasound after that so that i can see my little bean's heartbeat, and make sure that there is only 1 :nod


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2008)

Hahahaaa...Luvmyzoocrew, you are too funny!

And I love that you call him/her your "little bean"...I used to call Em my little "peanut" when she was still in utero. Hehe!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 21, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hahahaaa...Luvmyzoocrew, you are too funny!
> 
> And I love that you call him/her your "little bean"...I used to call Em my little "peanut" when she was still in utero. Hehe!





Ha i have actually heard people refer to the baby as "Belly Beans" lol



I wasnt feeling to well at lunch time and i said to everyone at the lunch table, my hubby and kids. I said "how can something the size of a kidney bean make me , not the size of a kidney bean, feel so sick sometimes,lol"


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Gees I know what you mean TOTALLY - there have been times when I have just prayed to throw up and get it all out of my system. 

Does anyone want baby pictures?????

We went yesterday for our first baby scan ... I have never been SO nervous about something good, if that makes sense. I had convinced myself, because of the problems Ive been having that the baby wasnt there - I think I was just preparing myself for the worst 

When we got into the room I lay on the bed thing and initally when the images began to appear on the screen it was just all black and I just thought "well I knew it" then all of a sudden she turned the screen around and said "there you go, there's your baby" I dont think I have ever felt so emotional in my whole life - it was so sureal but wonderful all at the same time, I wanted to look at Steves face butat I couldnt take my eyes off the screen. 

She said that eveything looked fine, she had no concerns and the baby had reallly long legs - although that could change as it grows. My due date is no September 29th - which Im really happy about because for some reason I would like a September baby - and that makes me 13 weeks and 2 days pregnant! 

So here are the pictures of our lbaby -- Im trying to talk my other half into us going for a 4d scan after our 20 week scan, wich is on May 13th! 












This I think is the best picture because you can see most of the baby - although you cant really see how long its legs are because they go into the dark shadows






The lady who did the scan has actually flipped and rotated the images because at the moment the baby is actually facing dow


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 26, 2008)

*Sayuri wrote: *


> then all of a sudden she turned the screen around and said "there you go, there's your baby" I dont think I have ever felt so emotional in my whole life - it was so sureal but wonderful all at the same time, I wanted to look at Steves face butat I couldnt take my eyes off the screen.



That is the best feeling in the world, and i got the chills when i read that, and i am getting the chills as i type it.



My first appointment is april 10 which i will be something like 8-9 weeks , i will get an ultrasound to determine due date, so i wont be able to see much except the heart beat, which for me is excitinig and just shows me that every thing is going good.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh the first scan!! I remember going for my 13 week scan. I was so excited. Baby was moving ALL over the place, really active. It was hilarious. 
I had a 4D scan done, and highly recommend it. It was the most amazing thing we ever saw. She's the only one that could tell what we were having too. Since I was dieing to know!

Less then a month left for me. 30 Days until my Due date, today. 

Crystal


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL I think our baby was either sleeping or being lazy because s/he was just sort of floating there - the sonography end up wabbling my stomach with the thingy to try and get sprog to uncurl a bit because s/he was too curled up to measure to start off with. 

Can I just say thank you to everyone on RO for all your support over the past few weeks, you have all been wonderfull

Crystal - 30 days to go, wow - Im so jealous lol


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL Makenna fell asleep at our 4D ultrasound. She was pushing my stomach but she's stubborn like her Mommy, she didn't want to get up! And she kept eating her hands, so a hand is in most of the pictures. But its' really cute.


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

That is TOO cute!!! -- and a sure sign that scratch mits may be a good investment LOL


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL Yes, she has LOTS of Mitts! lol


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! What an adorable little jelly bean!!

I just love the first ultrasound...so much excitement and apprehension and fear...and then you see your baby...and all is wonderful with the world...and that elation just TAKES OVER!! How exciting...I'm so excited for you ladies!!!

What a wonderful thing...almost makes me miss being pregnant..._almost_! Haha!!

Hugs to you guys!

Rosie*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 26, 2008)

Sayuri, congrats on the first ultrasound! I probably would have been really nervous too. Good to know the baby is fine! 

I've read that the 4D ultrasounds can possibly be dangerous to the baby's health. I figure you've probably read about it and decided for yourself whether or not a risk is there, but if you haven't, just thought I'd put it out there. There's probably lots of information on the internet about it if you want to read more


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

I have read that to and it is defenatly something that makes me think twice about it - that and the cost. I read that part of the reason for the concern is because the scans werent being carried out by health professionals. 

I think I will speak to my doctor about it before I make a final decision - although my boyfriend may say no just based on money because there is so much else to pay out for


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 26, 2008)

I am a research queen. I research everything and anything. There is absolutely no data or proof that a 4D ultrasound does any harm to u're baby. A clinical ultrasound does the exact same thing as the 4D does. The lady who did mine has more diplomas and qualifications on her wall then my doctor's do. It's everyone's own opinion and their own judgement. But yes they have said it can be harmful, but no one has proved that.

Crystal


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 27, 2008)

Here we are, as promised


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby girl she is! Congrats! How is everything going with your new family?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

Aren't ultrasounds just fascinating anyhow?? I remember when they were first being used and how cool it was to see a baby in the Mama!

Darya is just precious! and look at her pretty MOMMY! I can't believe you just had a baby! you look great!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 27, 2008)

Love the picture. You look great and Darya is just gorgeous!!

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG Steph, you are both just so beautiful. Im getting mysty-eyed!

Look at that head of hair on that girl. Shes just perfect. Congrats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2008)

My nephew... Azrael C'zari


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 10, 2008)

Recent Darya pic:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, she is totally adorable! Look at all that hair.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG what dolls! Ali your nephew is precious and Darya is beautiful!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

Ohhh...pretty.

I still have my cousins kid to see and one of the girls I used to sit for is pregnant.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2008)

Aww.....Darya is SO BEAUTIFUL!!! What a gorgeous face!! And she has so much hair...lucky girl!! Em was so bald...and for some reason, I thought she had a full head of beautiful platinum hair. Now, it was true that the hair she did have was platinum...but there wasn't a whole lot of it...not nearly as much as I remember! Lol! Love truly does make ya blind, hehe!

But...Darya is so gorgeous...and Ali, your nephew is so adorable! I just love babies...I love giving them big ol' smiles, and seeing them either get REALLY confused, or REALLY happy! Hehe!! Babies and I have full on conversations, too...they really enjoy having someone talk with them! Hehe...too cute...


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 10, 2008)

Awww, Steph she looks so cute! And so much like her Daddy...

How are you handling mother hood so far? And what about father hood for your husband?

--Dawn


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, is Darya ever a beautiful girl! Her eyes and hair are sooo pretty. Congratulations on making one cute little baby! And Alicia, your nephew is adorable as well :inlove:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she's so gorgeous!!!!

Crystal


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 11, 2008)

Awww Darya is so cute. I love the name by the way. 

congrats all of you guys.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay now I'm getting nervous. Only 2 week till my due date as of today! Ahhh!

Crystal


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 11, 2008)

well I have an official due date that they are sticking to ,lol. I went to the hospital on sat for spotting and cramping , after doing blood work, internal and ultrasound we found out everything is ok. The ultrasound showed a heart beat, which is always reasurring. But according to the measurements they have me being off fromt he due date i thought it would be so now my new due date is Nov 27 th, lol, hopefully i will go before and be home for Thanksgiving or go after so i can have my TURKEY AND MASHED POTATOES!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Crystalballl (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to let everyone know Makenna was born April 27th @ 1:05 am by C section

Weighing 7lbs 4oz

I will post pics asap!

Crystal


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 14, 2008)

arty:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see pics.


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

CONGRATS!! I cannot wait to see pictures either - now you've got all waiting impatiently! That is just great news.


----------



## Haley (May 14, 2008)

Congrats Crystal! I cant wait to see pictures!

We need more updates- how is everyone doing? I know Steph has some beautiful pics of Darya we need her to post!


----------



## Crystalballl (May 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Hereya go:

































Ofcourse more pics to come...

Crystal


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! Just beautiful and what a great set up you have


----------



## Haley (May 14, 2008)

Aww Crystal she is just beautiful! Look at that dark hair! She must get that from her daddy?

And I love her room- that dark furniture is just gorgeous!


----------



## BSAR (May 14, 2008)

AWWW! She is the cutest thing!! How adorable! and look at that (oak?) nursery! Congrats on her!!


----------



## Crystalballl (May 14, 2008)

Thank you 

Actually no, that dark hair is me. She looks EXACTLY like me when I was her age. Has some of her daddy's features (his nose for sure), but right now she's definitely me. Had the heartburn to prove that hair was comming though!



Crystal


----------



## Haley (May 15, 2008)

I wanted to share a pic Steph (jordiwes) posted somewhere else. You all just have to see this beautiful pic of her husband and baby Darya:







Now doesnt that just brighten your day? :adorable:


----------



## undergunfire (May 15, 2008)

Darya is soooo precious and looks so much like her daddy :biggrin2:!


CONGRATS TO THE NEW MOMMIES !


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2008)

I love that smile in her. Awww,

Crystal, McKenna is so cute. OMG, she was born on my hubby and my anniversary, 6 yrs to be exact.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 15, 2008)

McKenna is beautiful! I had heartburn with Lexi too..... they saw her hair on the ultrasound and couldn't believe it! She still has lots of thick - TONS!

Haley, the photo of Darya and Daddy is adorable! She looks like him doesn't she? and that grin! *sigh* what a doll!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 15, 2008)

Great! Great photo! Such a happy baby Darya looks w/Daddy, truly precious.. aaawwwww..


----------



## Crystalballl (May 23, 2008)

Just wanted to post a new pic of Makenna 








Crystal


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

YAY! she's adorable!!!


----------



## Haley (May 23, 2008)

Aww shes so beautiful Crystal!


----------



## cheryl (May 23, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby girl


----------



## gentle giants (May 23, 2008)

I just thought I would share a couple of new pics of Timothy, I managed to get some good ones the other day.


----------



## cheryl (May 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness..Timothy is so adorable..and look how happy he looks..i just love it when babies smile and giggle..they're so cute


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 27, 2008)

Awww Timothy is so cute. Look at that smile, I can see alot of girls want him already. Too cute to say.

I got to see one of my best friend's daughter KoKo, OMG she was so cute, laughing up the storm every time someone looks at her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

What a doll! Timothy is so happy! Do I see that he looks just like his mama?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

What a doll! Timothy is so happy! Do I see that he looks just like his mama?


----------



## gentle giants (May 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> What a doll! Timothy is so happy! Do I see that he looks just like his mama?


Oh, I don't know about that, LOL. Grandma says he looks just like his uncle at that age, anyway. Besides, the pics I have posted of me after having Timothy are noooot really great of me, 36 hours of labor and no sleep in the last 48 hoursare not good for your looks!


----------



## Sayuri (May 27, 2008)

OMG you guys are going to have to stop having such cute and adorable children because Im feeling the pressure now not to let the side down LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

ALL babies are beautiful! so you'll have a gorgeous one as well! 

Can't wait to see all of them. I just love those babies!!!


----------



## Haley (May 29, 2008)

Timothy is adorable! Look at all these happy babies! 

Sayuri, how much longer do you have??


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 1, 2008)

Im not due till September 29th but the hospital are already talking about inducing me early because Im suffering from a condition called SPD 

We went and did our first big baby shop yesterday!!! - We bought the nursery dressings and also the baby bouncer. Today I got the bargin of the century and managed to by our silvercross 3D stroller with a FREE car seat - which should have cost Â£90 ($180) 

This is the nursery we have chosen

http://www.toysrus.co.uk/SearchResults.aspx?kw=jungle%20chums&zone=Bru

and this is the bouncer 

http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Product.aspx/BruHome/BruActiveBaby/BruActiveBabyRockersBouncers/724025?ref=Search

A few weeks ago I had to have my 20 week scan brought forward a week unexpectantly and as a result my boyfriend missed it! He was SO upset and so to make up for it the next day we went for an early 4D scan - we are having another one in 5 weeks when I will be 28 weeks pregnant. 

So here you go here is the first proper glimpse of our little BOY - who we THINK we are going to name Elliot


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the nursery Sayuri!! Elliot is a cute name!! He is very cute, look at that little nose!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 1, 2008)

Awww Timothy is so adorable, and I just love his name!


----------

